# [solved] [smb/cifs] 'mount' does not work, 'nautilus' do?!

## avx

Guess I found it: adding proper uid&gid to the mount-command works.

So I've got a NAS now, created the raid and set up some folder on it to be shared via smb/cifs. Created some users and also set some ACLs.

Now, when I mount the share via the command line via 

```
# mount -t cifs -o user=name,password=secret //NAS-IP/share /local/dir
```

the mount succeeds, but I can't create, copy or move files although the ACL for my user allows it.

The same shell-command produces the same result on my wifes box, however, if I use GNOME's/nautilus' 'connect to server'-feature with the same credentials, it works. Same on my Macbook, giving the credentials to Finder and it gets properly mounted and allows what's specified in the ACLs.

Now, neither do I have a full-blown DE with said features on my personal box, nor would I want to use it, since it should be more a set-and-forget approach via fstab, but I can't figure out what's wrong here.

Some details:

NAS: Thecus N5500, latest firmware, Samba 3.4.3 (as reported via smbclient -L host)

My box: Gentoo ~amd64, gentoo-sources 2.6.38, samba-3.5.8-r1, compiled as

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.5.8-r1  USE="acl addns aio caps client netapi pam readline server smbclient smbsharemodes smbtav2 -ads -avahi -cluster -cups -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota -swat -syslog -winbind" 
```

```
hikaru ~ # grep -i cifs /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y
```

Thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

